# Hey all..



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Not going to get into all the gory, dramatic details, just not my style, but if ya'll could spare a few really positive thoughts for oldest son tomorrow morning that would be great.
He has court to find out if he gets to retain custody of his son, and finalize the divorce.
He was given temporary custody 2 months ago, when they split up. 
Alot has gone on since that has been rather unpleasant, to say the least. 
Anyway, yeah, it is what it is.
Thanks for any good thought you can spare...


I just feel sick right now with worry....


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm praying for the best possible outcome. I do hope your son gets custody and that everything goes well for both of you.

We love you!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Prayers your way !! Try to have a cup of tea and relax tonight ..... God is with you !!! 
((( HUGS )))


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Oh, Debi! I'm so sorry you all are having to go through this. I'll be praying for your family.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

(((Debi)))) My knees belong to you! I will surely be saying prayers. 

I understand that sick feeling. When I got divorced my X took me back to court every 9 months for YEARS trying to get full custody, trying to move the kid out of state, on and on. It was a nightmare and I often felt so sick with worry especially the night before. 

Thank the good Lord, it always turned out in my favor. 

Hang in there!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Whispering a prayer~ ......God is still on the throne!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Prayers this morning.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

My prayers are joining in also!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Praying this morning too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Uggggg, been there done this, I'm so sorry you all have to go through this. I completely understand the sick feeling. I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers throughout the morning.

Please keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, for now ds still has dgs.
Both ds and now ex dil have to go get a hair follicle drug test on Tuesday. Ds ordered them done, not the Judge.
She showed up in court with obviously, very recently died hair, our guess is to try and fool the test.
Everything is pending the results in I think 2 weeks...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I guess she dosen't understand why they test the follicle and not the hair. I'm glad the Judge allowed the test. I will continue to pray. Give it to God and rest well.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

continuing to pray- such tough times for these young ones and for you, too!

:grouphug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'd probably call for a full toxicology run. Hope everything goes well and in favor of your son.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Stay strong! Tough days, indeed. I have everyone in my prayers.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Keeping everyone wrapped in prayer.

I'm so glad the judge allowed the drug testing. 

Stay strong and calm.


----------

